# recommend me some strains :)



## Erdnase (Mar 19, 2013)

hey all

I am looking for some strain recommendations for my conditions.

cannabis greatly helps my anxeity / depression and stress. I am first looking for a strain that will help these conditions but doesnt send me to sleep. (I am assuming a staiva strain for this)

I am also looking for a strain that helps with anxiety, depression, stress and also helps with sleep.

thanks guys and I am looking forward to what you suggest 

EDIT: After A bit of research I guess I am looking at a sativa / hybrid for not putting me to sleep
and a indinca for the relief of stress, anxiety, depression and sleep it would be an indica strain.
Both of which need to be high in CBD's

These are the strains that I found that recommended across the internet - which ones would you guys pick - this forum always seems to have to best info!!
c99, flo, blueberry, ak47, headband, sour diesel, ny diesal, blue dream, white widow, panama red
I have also read that strawberry cough was the only strain that was produced for anti anxiety. apprantly the other strains "just happen" to help with these conditions


----------



## harley420 (Mar 19, 2013)

Honestly man if genetics is what you desire the jordanodtheislands.com is your destination I won't buy strains from anywhere else there on point bro I'm growing there bluediesel now its phenominal


----------



## Firstoffallen (Mar 19, 2013)

Instant Euphoria is what we carry and i suggest to the patients i see on a day to day with the symptoms you described


----------



## outsidegrower (Mar 22, 2013)

jamaican pearl keeps me sane. Ive grown lot of other strains but this one just rings my bell every time. mandala's satori is the only one that come close to it. i have a very high stress job and life its more like a job/life or a lifestyle basicly my job controls my life. i work 365 days a year 10 hours a day on up to 15 (I run a dairy cow farm with 150 head milking). anyway just try it if you can find it. i bet you'll like it


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not much of an indica smoker unless I'm having a pain or discomfort issue. As far as the sativa though boy can i make some recommendations but I'll keep it to what's working now. G-13 labs, Chocolate Heaven-- Dutch passion, Snow Bud--Barney's farm, Liberty Haze. These are all good strains for medicating during the day without putting yourself into a retarded stupor or a coma. Not to say they're not strong, it's just they're not an overwhelming couchlock stone more an up and energetic high. One indica i can recommend is G-13 labs, Skunk#1. Alot of people don't like it for all kinds of goofy reasons one being it's potency but i like that it's not totally crushing. You can smoke some get the benefits of an indica and still be able to go about your day. Plus having that smell in your garden really reminds you of one of the reasons you love this herb so much!! I hope this helps brother,  out R.I.U.


----------



## Meowlistenhere (Mar 27, 2013)

Give some grapefruit kush a try. All the benefits your looking for, but wont knock you the hell out. Only thing i noticed is i built up a super quick tolerance to it. But that's puffen every couple of hours. Took a day off from it and then realized just how strong it really is. Taste and smell is awesome. Big hardy amazing looking bud. Handled slightly and you have a palm full of sugar. All's i can say buddy is experiment experiment. Find what works for YOU.


----------



## jimithewop (Mar 28, 2013)

I recommend White Widow, this was chopped on day 61 w/ all cloudy tricoms to keep the uplifting energetic high that hits you fast. Cutting into it fills the room with an intense sweet citris aroma 
In my top 3 for sure.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2013)

It would be helpfull if I knew how much experience you have and what type of system you use. Also how deep are your pockets? I assume you are going to use soil, and then I would use Dutch Passion " The Ultimate", which is a Sativa/ Indica strain that grows to about 4', a heavy producer and finishes in 12 weeks. This will take care of the anxeity and stress. DNA Genetics has a good plant named "LA Confidential" which is an Indica and it grows to 3.5' and finishes in 8 weeks. It is very calming and slightly trippey buzz which will give you some pleasent dreams. All the Berry strains are good for depression (they really make you smile) and the Diesel strains will chill you out for some sleep. Good luck brother. Peace


----------



## Onmyway (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey jim have you grown the ultimate by dp? I've just ordered some beans under the impression that it finishes in 8-10 weeks.... They always claim shit finishes quicker though..


----------



## TryN (Mar 27, 2014)

Those are all good strains. Are you going to be growing this yourself?


----------

